# ADA Grab Bar Anchors ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Need a recommendation for hollow wall anchors / wings to secure resi grab bars.

A couple on a mud job shower walls - I suppose 1 1/8 thick.

A couple in the bathroom - skim coat plaster - I suppose near 3/4 thick.

The bars will be Moen but don't necessary need to use the wing anchors they sell. Sometimes there's not enough room in the wall cavity to get them to work ?

I'm thinking of 1/4 - 5/16 toggle bolt.. ? I don't think I'll catch any of the studs really.

What works ?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have never used them but there is a product called "Wingits". I believe Moen makes something also. Wish I had some real life experiences for you but I can't vouch for these products since I haven't used them


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> Need a recommendation for hollow wall anchors / wings to secure resi grab bars.
> 
> A couple on a mud job shower walls - I suppose 1 1/8 thick.
> 
> ...


If you know what you're doing and have experience with anchors, at three fasteners per side, nobody is going pull out anything. Just make 'em all nice and snug.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Moen SecureMount.

Or zip toggles.

http://www.moen.com/search/products...8d63de5297d08ded9de?search_terms=securemount#


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have used the Moen ones and they work great but with walls that thick I would use zip toggles.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the zip toggles, work great in that situation.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

The winner is.........Zip Toggles

They'll work well if I'm near a stud or some other bracing.

Thanks a lot


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I've used the Wingits, higher weight rating on them....they are indeed sturdy as all get out. The only downfall was having to find specific grab bars/bolting pattern for use with them. 
You can get the wingits in a couple wall depth choices, really it's just a matter of the length of screw so I've even just purchased the longer screw separate. 

With that said you'll be just fine with the zip toggles, I'd still try to hit at least one stud though.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

What if some 300 lb heavyweight really pulls on the bar, will that hold or will the drywall give out?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Wing its are great. Used on exterior stucco for gate where toggles had failed. Held up really well. Need a big hole, though.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The nice thing about zip toggles are that they can be sized stronger.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Wing its are great. Used on exterior stucco for gate where toggles had failed. Held up really well. Need a big hole, though.


Never seen those, they look pretty sweet.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Moen Secure Mounts or Wing-Its. 

There are grab bars designed specifically for the above mounts, makes the install very easy.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rio said:


> What if some 300 lb heavyweight really pulls on the bar, will that hold or will the drywall give out?


I believe the ADA requires a 250 pound rating. Not to disparage my late mother, but she tested/stressed the mounts to their max and then some. 2 bars were in drywall, 2 were in a fiberglass shower stall.

Tom


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Looked at the job today 
3-4 are going in the shower - - - it's a High quality fiberglass unit - - it stands out from the wall about 1-1 1/2 inches 

I think it was gutted to the studs. I'll know more when I take the trim ring off. 

Looks like it's going to be all attached to the fiberglass wall material only. 

I think it will be strong enough - now I'm thinking of the Moen anchors due to the wide wing support. 

On the FG what did you use Tom.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Moen Secure Mounts on the fiberglass, I believe Moen has a load rating for them in fiberglass.

Use the Moen bars, with the Secure Mounts. 

Tom


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've had very good luck with the Moen secure mounts


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Wingit system first.......Zip toggle second. I'll have to look up the Moen product.

And, very important, you don't want a stud getting in the way. Either bullseye it with a screw or move over to miss it with anchor.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Just a follow up - put in 6 Moen bars

The 3 in the fg molded shower, I tried 3/16 toggles but the downward pressure when grabbing it causes the flange to pull away / rock a bit. 

Went to the Moen clip system -- the back up insert behind the wall and it's vertical orientation tighten up giving support to the flange and makes a good install.

Had 1 more into end wall stud (screws) and 2 around toilet I used 3/16 toggles in the mud wall tile.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Kinglingasaur1 (Nov 14, 2015)

WingIts http://www.homedepot.com/p/WingIts-...r-Super-Duty-2-Anchors-RC-MAWSD35-2/202552913

Great anchors for grab bars!


----------

